
Money for Nothing - bootload
http://www.joehewitt.com/blog/money_for_nothi.php
======
imp
Really weird article. Did anyone that voted this up actually read it? All it
says is that the Fed is to blame for the current bubble, but it doesn't
explain anything.

FTA:

"Unfortunately, the Fed and its printing press have a policy of cheating the
people that do honest work by flooding the economy with money that can be had
by people who do nothing to earn it."

and later:

"It is difficult to explain the harmful effects of deliberate inflation to the
average person..."

~~~
Xichekolas
I agree, and posted a reply to it here:

<http://xichekolas.blogspot.com/2007/05/too-much-free-money.html>

Just my take on it.

------
joehewitt
Sorry for the lack of explanation, but I didn't intend to give an economics
class, merely get something quickly off my chest and get back to work :)

~~~
imp
That's fine. I was just disappointed because it caught my attention as a new
and interesting viewpoint, but didn't go in to much detail. I hope that you'll
get a chance to elaborate later.

------
sabat
I don't know about you guys, but I'm already tired of all the "this is just
too good, this must be a bubble and it just has to burst because we deserve it
to burst" articles. Basta cosi'.

------
master54
I only have 2 words to say "mein kampf"

